# Stainless Steel Teardrop Style Bottle Stopper - wanted



## Steelart99 (Nov 30, 2013)

Can anyone point me to a good (quality & price) source for Stainless Steel Teardrop Style Bottle Stoppers?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## NCWoodArt (Nov 30, 2013)

Ruth Niles has good quality SS stoppers. But I do not think anyone makes a SS teardrop other than the Mini SS like PSI sells.

http://nilesbottlestoppers.com/stoppers.html

Bill

Reactions: Like 2


----------

